

Useful Online Generators for Designers - silkodyssey
http://www.balkhis.com/web-designs-resources/55-extremely-useful-online-generators-for-designers/

======
megamark16
Wow, XML/SWF Charts may have just saved my life, I don't know for sure, but
it's definitely a possibility.

------
lupin_sansei
Tartan Maker. Priceless!

